# Possible rabies



## Ahuges108 (Feb 22, 2016)

We had notice a fox about a half mile from us last weekend and it was not skidish like a normal fox. My husband tried to get it but it would run off. Last Monday he went to do chores after work and found it in our barn. It had already killed onebof our chickens and had bit another. My husband killed it but to late. Since then we have lost two more chickens in random places on our property, they are free range. Could this be rabies? Is this transmitted to their eggs? How long do we know if our others may have it? Since the fox was in our barn could the disease be in our hay, we also have goats? Very concerned!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think you need to consult a local veterinarian for this issue. The vet will have a good idea about the transmission possibilities and how prevalent rabies is in your area.

An animal with late stage rabies is very uncoordinated, drooling, typically unhealthy looking. They are disoriented but will be outrightly aggressive. Were there any strange behaviors before your husband killed it? Typically the animal would have lost the ability to chase down and catch a chicken near the end of the disease. 

A fox being brazen and out in daylight is not abnormal behavior and I wouldn't suspect rabies based solely on what you have described. However, the head would have to be submitted to your state laboratory for testing to confirm. 

A local veterinarian will also be able to recommend to you if the goats should be vaccinated for rabies. There is no approved vaccine labeled for goats, but in rabies prevalent areas, vets tend to recommend the vaccine off -label anyhow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Submit that fox to the state health department ASAP!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Animals that aren't mammals can't get or carry rabies. Your chickens definitely don't have it.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

By "losing" chickens, do you mean they died or just disappeared? The foxes in our neighborhood seem to live in pairs or families, so maybe there's another fox you haven't seen. You might want to keep your barn shut & your chickens in a chicken yard, though foxes can climb some fences.


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Animals that aren't mammals can't get or carry rabies. Your chickens definitely don't have it.


This. Birds do not contract rabies.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Last fox i killed that showed signs of "drunkenness" and bravery, ended up having dystemper and not rabies, that is what wildlife officer said


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not all rabid animals display aggressive behavior, some just go off and die. Young foxes and foxes used to humans being around don't act how most people think a normal fox should act. Hungry wild animals don't always show fear either. The fact that the fox did run off shows that it did fear the human. I have had fox break into my chicken coop before. That's pretty common behavior for foxes.

Only mammals can contract rabies, so birds cannot. It is not in your eggs.

The rabies virus cannot live for long outside of the body, so being active in the hay is not an issue. 

To test for rabies, the intact head has to be submitted to your state lab for testing, you can't shoot an animal in the head and be able to test.

I vaccinate my goats for rabies, just because. I have also been vaccinated for it. When I get bitten now, all I need is a 2 shot "booster" type shot, 3 days apart. That came in handy when I was bitten by a rabid feral cat last month.


----------

